# Site work takeoff



## geruhmyuh (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello everyone:
I got out of the business in 2009 but I've done a lot of consulting work in the form of advice on estimating and project managing since. I was wondering what you guys thought about a person providing takeoffs for the smaller contractors who want to start doing hard price work but don't have the software to do so. I guess the real question is do any of you think there would be a market for such a service?

I know most of the bigger companies would do this type of thing themselves but I was looking to maybe work with people who are going to be doing small sites and site utilities. 

Anyway let me know what you think.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

:wallbash:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

What if your estimates are incorrect, who pays the bill for the excess?


----------



## fenceguy617 (Jan 16, 2014)

My guess is that they would probably want you to pick up the 5k tab for dodge or reeds and be paid piece work? I know there are some heavy highway contractors that employ part time estimators up around here, not sure of their arrangement


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I doubt there is much estimating work from the smaller guys, but you might find work as a part time/contract project manager. Especially if you have experience dealing with government paperwork.


----------



## ZO6 (Jan 9, 2015)

I spent 11 years at two different large excavating/ utility outfits as an estimator. Prior to that I was a pipelayer & an operator. 

While I was an estimator, I always had smaller companies contact me personally to do take-offs and estimating for them. 

With the permission of my employer, I was able to engage in such activities as long as they didn't interfere with our companies bidding.

I started to get so many calls on the side, I had to quit my day job and go in business for myself. By the time I left my regular job, I was doing 30-40 projects a year for smaller outfits. Within 2 years I was up to a hundred projects a year, and within 4 years I was doing over 200 sitework estimates a year for over 50 different companies, and had to hire another estimator/ intern.

Things slowed down around 2010, but I was still working 6 days a week, just like I am now. My niche is 5 to 15 man companies who would rather outsource than hire an in house estimator. I started as a take off company, but 99% of my work is take-off and estimating. It's been my contention that if a company doesn't know how to do a proper take off, they sure as heck don't know how to properly cost out equipment and labor and turn it into a professional estimate.

I use Paydirt earthwork software, and HCSS bidding software. I've been using both of these programs for more than 20 years. And, I also have error and omission insurance, but have never had to use it. 

I bid a mix of public and private work, lately it's been mostly public utility work. I bid jobs from 10 thousand to several million dollars. 

There are a few companies like mine out there, but their market area doesn't infringe on mine, so they are not a concern.

So, yes there is a market out there. My edge is that I am well known in the local scene, I know all of the vendors, and a lot of the engineers involved in this work. One of the excavating outfits I worked at was owned by my family, so I've been around big iron and dirt all my life. 

Go for it !!, but have a back up plan, and another source of income until you're established.


----------



## geruhmyuh (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks Z06,
That is what I've been wondering, I've seen a few who offer the same service online but I wasn't sure how lucrative it is (the market is saturated or a dying/dead service). I'm only looking to do a couple a week to supplement my income while I'm going to school. I don't really want to work in the same area that I used to because the business I had was a family business that is still in operation and I don't want to help other people get jobs over them. Nor would I expect them to use me knowing that I'm still linked to my old business by family ties. I've been working on making some contacts in other areas and have some leads. I just didn't know if it would be worth my time.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

doesn't Rick..."pipeguy" do takeoffs and estimating on the side for other contractors? thought he did.


----------

